# Bass population in ohio



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

How do all you anglers fill about the bass population in your area lakes.what factors do you think effect the bass population.what we can do to increase the bass population in ohio.is there anyone who i can contact to find out some info on our bass population.any comments will be welcomed.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...der/fishingobfdefault/tabid/6145/Default.aspx

Many organizations report their events numbers to Div of Wildlife. The info compiled above. It is but ONE of the resources used to develop data on the topic you spoke of. Checkout the 09' prospects via the State too. 

Ohio has obviously been stepping up electroshocks annually and even more than once during the year at selected reservoirs. It is all within their website.

There are some great management practices of current and in the future for Ohio bassn.

Use the link above to contact a variety of sources invovled.

District 3 is alive and well in MANY MANY public waters !!!
http://www.dobass.com/09EEI/SPRINGOPEN/40509.html

nip


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I feel that the bass populations in Ohio's public waters are awesome!

Lots of fish, lots of nice fish.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree with Fishingredhawk!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Yep lots of nice fish, they just don't school in huge numbers like in the south.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I think the bass per acre is comparable, I just wish our waters had more acres. Wouldn't it be nice to have a 30,000 acre lake here?


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

I think our populations are good. Most lakes have limits on how many and how big. I would like to see a statewide minimum of 15" to keep. However some of the populations need these undersized fish kept in order for the big ones to grow. Every lake/pond is different and calls for different needs. I have no complaints though. Just go through the different reports and you'll see big fish (~5lbs) come from all areas of our state. That right there says enough for me. The best thing that the state has done is put a closed season on Smallies in Lake Erie during spawning. Thats the reason that the fishery has sustained itself during years when a bad spawn happened. 

Bassnpro1 we do have a lake that big! Lake Erie. You guys just need to take up the invite and fish it sometime.


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

yeah basspro1, i feel the same way about the size of the lakes. it seems the people to water ratio is a liitle lop-sided. it would be nice to have of few 25,000 acre plus lakes around.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

xtrema said:


> Bassnpro1 we do have a lake that big! Lake Erie. You guys just need to take up the invite and fish it sometime.


And I will! It seems that anytime I talk about Ohio fishing I need to include "except for Erie" It is the exception to everything else that Ohio offers and I always forget about it.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

i agree with redhawk


----------



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

Bassnpro1 said:


> I think the bass per acre is comparable, I just wish our waters had more acres. Wouldn't it be nice to have a 30,000 acre lake here?


Of course, we do have on 10,000 sq. mile lake here, and it has plenty of black bass if you don't mind the smallmouth species.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I just fished a bass tournament that had a 8 bass limit. Why are some people going back to that. I try my best not to injure bass when I keep 5, but 8 just adds to the possible kill. Keep the limits to 5 and Ohio bass will do just fine. The pros all fish 5 fish, so should we.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

chopper said:


> I just fished a bass tournament that had a 8 bass limit. Why are some people going back to that. I try my best not to injure bass when I keep 5, but 8 just adds to the possible kill. Keep the limits to 5 and Ohio bass will do just fine. The pros all fish 5 fish, so should we.


Next time you fish a 8 limit tourny you just keep 5 then.
How would you feel about tournys with a 1 fish limit ?
I think Ohios Bass population is doing OK, its just the fishing pressure put on them. They arent dumb ole pond bass .These fish have seen every lure and been caught time after time. They are sly critters


----------



## jignut (Feb 14, 2005)

How can a tournament have an 8 fish limit legally.
Did I miss a change in bass posession ?


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Probably a team event. 8 fish for 2 people.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

The rules said eight bass for a two man team and 5 bass for one person. How dumb is that. It does not matter how many people caught the eight bass, they just don't do well in the live well. By the way Orlando, I did keep 5 fish and took 5th place. I have read alot about tournaments and the mortallity is higher than we would like. I posted this because I think that Ohio bass is ok. I just want to keep it that way.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

If you are seriously concerned about it stop fishing tournys altogether then.
Sure there is some mortality, it could be worse they could all be going to the frying pan instead of being released.


----------

